

Show HN: tld-list.com – 818 Top Level Domains and Their Cheapest Registrars - timbowhite
http://tld-list.com

======
mindo
Listing is not accurate, prices for some domains are way too high (even twice
the price I've seen elsewhere). I would guess someone is making bucks from
advertising Hover and Gandi...

~~~
timbowhite
> I would guess someone is making bucks from advertising Hover and Gandi...

That'd be nice :)

Feel free to suggest more registrars to add, right now it's limited to 7 major
registrars that have transparent/up-front pricing.

~~~
soulshake
AJ from Gandi here.

For the record, we found out about tld-list.com via this thread. We don't pay
for advertising as a matter of principle. We don't even have an affiliate
program (though we get so many requests for it that we're considering it).

@timbowhite: Nice work on the site. Feel free to contact us, we'd love to send
you some swag! Is the code open source, by the way?

~~~
ryanlol
Unrelated to the topic, but has Gandi decided to stop hijacking users domains
and holding them hostage? I had Gandi seize a fairly decent domain of mine for
"abuse" (Which is funny because the domain wasn't even in use) and
communicating with the support was just a truly horrible experience, they
wouldn't even tell me what the domain was actually suspended for.

~~~
soulshake
Not sure what you mean by "holding them hostage," but we don't take down
domains without a good reason. In the rare case that we do suspend a domain,
we always tell you why. If that's not what happened in your case, please
contact us or reply here with your ticket number so we can look into it.

------
jesalg
Not sure how accurate this list is. For example, .al is sold for $16.49/year
by dot.al vs what they have listed for which is $395/year with gandi.net

------
karambahh
Nice! I see you even included your sources. However, unless I'm mistaken, for
the "cheapest" part, you get info from a few big names (uniteddomains, gandi,
etc), compare between them and then return which is the cheap of these?

So it means a cheaper, albeit less known, registrar might exist for any given
domain, correct?

Edit: Replying to myself, I think I'm right because for some domains, you list
no registrar.

For instance, .alsace [1] has a "No results found :(" for registrars, while a
quick google search gives 1and1 [2] as a registrar for this tld

2nd edit: it appears Gandi also registers .alsace so I don't really know...

I found this list of accrited registrars [3] that you could probably use, but
it doesn't seem to be up to date since .alsace is not included in it.

For those curious enough, registry for .alsace is [4]

[1] [http://tld-list.com/tld/alsace](http://tld-list.com/tld/alsace)

[2] [http://www.1and1.fr/alsace-domaine](http://www.1and1.fr/alsace-domaine)

[3] [https://www.icann.org/registrar-reports/accredited-
list.html](https://www.icann.org/registrar-reports/accredited-list.html)

[4][http://www.mondomaine.alsace/](http://www.mondomaine.alsace/)

~~~
timbowhite
That's correct. Prices for the first iteration of this project is limited to a
handful of major registrars[1]. I'll be adding more over the upcoming weeks
(suggestions welcome).

[1] [http://tld-list.com/registrars](http://tld-list.com/registrars)

~~~
sarciszewski
NameCheap is awesome.

~~~
breakingcups
I second NameCheap

------
deftnerd
Is this one of the [https://domcomp.com](https://domcomp.com) affiliates or do
you actually scrape the data yourself from the registrars? DomComp has been
running since September and monitizes itself through affiliate links to the
registrars but also allows other sites to use their system for a cut of the
affiliate dollars.

Just a note, your affiliate link to NameCheap returns a 404 error.

~~~
timbowhite
Thanks, 404 fixed.

Site isn't associated with domcomp, sources for data is provided at
[http://tld-list.com/sources](http://tld-list.com/sources)

------
ryan-c
I'm not sure what "no restrictions" is supposed to mean here - I see TLDs that
have local presence requirements listed as "no restrictions". For example
.eu[1]

has "no restrictions" and "Restricted to legal and natural persons in European
Union member states. Previously unofficially used for sites in the Basque
language, but now .eus is in official use."

Some clarification would be nice. Otherwise, great site.

It would also be nice if you cataloged providers/pricing for "local contact"
and "local presence" services. I got a domain under an obscure ccTLD that was
restricted to residents/local businesses a few years ago and it took me
several hours to find a company that would take care of that for me.

1\. [http://tld-list.com/tld/eu](http://tld-list.com/tld/eu)

~~~
timbowhite
Thanks, I'll fix the "no restrictions" label for the .eu TLD.

But in general, "no restrictions" means there are no rules as to who can
register the TLD, or how the registered domain has to be used.

~~~
billyhoffman
Actually, most ccTLDs are location restricted. Google keeps a list of what
they call "Generic ccTLDs" which are ccTLDs that anyone can (and usually does)
purchase for sites outside of the geographical area associated with that
ccTLD. This includes most popular domain hack TLDs like .io .fm .ly etc

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en)

------
xh208
Hello! Nice site. I'm the developer of www.domcomp.com - we present similar
data of domain prices. Some people here have already mentioned us.

I guess we are 'competing', but genuinely wish you good luck with your site!

~~~
timbowhite
Appreciate it!

------
vblord
This is really neat, thanks for doing this. My only wish would be to not cap
it at 20 per page. I'd love to scroll through all of them, but i'm not gonna
click on the next arrow 41 times. :-(

~~~
timbowhite
Added a "results per page" option, goes up to 500.

------
mfkp
Similar service which I find a bit easier to use (and faster, although it
might just be HN load right now):
[https://www.domcomp.com/](https://www.domcomp.com/)

------
bbcbasic
Simple but useful idea, surprised it has not been done before.

I especially like the sunrise feature.

Obviously you have your work cut out (a) finding all the registrars and (b)
keeping the prices up to date. You can make money as an affiliate for some of
the registrars so maybe it would be worth your time.

The next step is a feature to check a name for registration against all of
those domains.

------
andygcook
This is a really cool concept and solves a need, but I don't think the
listings are super accurate.

I registered [http://three.do](http://three.do), my to-do list app that helps
you get your top three priorities done for the day, for $150 on 101domain.com,
which is $100 cheaper than the $250 registration from Gandi.net.

Is there a way to alert the site of cheaper alternatives?

~~~
timbowhite
Thanks. For now, you can either post here or message me of other registrars
you'd like to see listed.

There's a list of registrars and features[1] that I'm working on, I've added
101domain.com to it.

[1] [http://tld-list.com/devlog](http://tld-list.com/devlog)

------
emddudley
Great idea! How do you plan to keep the data current?

It would be nice to be able to display more than 20 TLDs per page. Maybe more
like 100-200?

~~~
timbowhite
Thanks! I'll add custom result count per page to my TODO list.

------
illdoit
I really like it, i would like to be able to order the data by price, Cheapest
Registrar etc. Very good job.

------
dubcanada
Namecheap is not the cheapest .ca registrar, there are several Canadian
providers in the under $10 range/$10. Such as paylessdomains.ca ($9.95) and
netfirms ($9.95) and canspace ($9.75)

~~~
timbowhite
Thanks, I'll look into adding those registrars' pricing. Right now the site is
limited to a handful of major registrars[1].

[1] [http://tld-list.com/registrars](http://tld-list.com/registrars)

------
fenomas
Is there seriously going to be a ".google" TLD?

[http://tld-list.com/tld/google](http://tld-list.com/tld/google)

Or are some of the entries just proposals?

~~~
timbowhite
All the listed TLD's have been delegated and are in the DNS root zone db[1].

[1]
[https://www.iana.org/domains/root/db](https://www.iana.org/domains/root/db)

~~~
fenomas
Ahhh, I see, "Charleston Road Registry Inc" must be Google's registrar child
company. Thanks for the link!

------
lordlarm
Feature requests:

\- Order by price

\- Filter by limit the number of characters in domain (I.e. only show domains
with 2 chars)

\- The prices at all the registrars selling the domain, for comparison.

~~~
timbowhite
I like em, on it.

~~~
timbowhite
These features have now been added.

------
JosephRedfern
Nice, it's interesting to see how wildly the prices vary. Out of interest, it
would be nice to be able to sort the various columns.

~~~
darkFunction
Why do the prices vary so much? I can understand trends like _.io_ , but why
does _.iq_ cost $660?

~~~
duskwuff
.iq is the ccTLD of Iraq. I suspect the price is mainly the result of the
organizations involved in the country having an unrealistic idea of what
prices are appropriate.

~~~
dubcanada
Or maybe because they don't sell a lot of domains and need to provide a whole
array of staff to service the registry and stuff. So they charge a little more
then your average .com which sells millions a day.

Not everything is because people are unrealistic.

------
sbierwagen
I upvoted this assuming you could sort by price-- the only reason anybody
would use a gTLD is because it's cheaper, after all.

~~~
timbowhite
Hi - just added sorting for the price and TLD columns.

------
xb
Very cool, I've been looking around for something like this. I have a feeling
i'll be using this frequently. Nice work!

------
bdg
Can I sort all tlds for a cheapest registrar?

------
smhenderson
I hate most of these TLDs. All it does is allow more domains to be registered
by spammers and scammers. It was enough that a company had to buy a .com,
.net, .org and maybe a few country specific domains to protect their name, now
we need to register almost a thousand or some scammer will sit on company-
name.ninja just because they can?

Biggest money grab scam to date by icann, et el.

~~~
JoshTriplett
To some extent, the existence of all these TLDs makes it _more_ reasonable to
just buy the one domain name you want and ignore the rest. If anyone actually
tries to register your business name as a domain for the purposes of
confusion, you can challenge the registration. But it no longer necessarily
makes sense to proactively buy multiple domains.

------
manuelriel
I've also seen better prices for .ae and .at

------
paolomaffei
local registers often have very cheap prices for local TLDs for example for
.it, gidinet.it has a way lower price than $14.99

